# How do I lock it?



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We have a Bessacarr E769. How do I lock it when the battery is disconnected for charging? Side and driver's door have keyholes but the passenger door doesn't. Tying it shut from the inside is time-consuming and not very secure anyway.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lock it then disconnect the battery?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The simple answer is "You can't" someone about 10 years ago thought it would be a good idea to do away with those troublesome manual lock that toerags could open with a bit of wire.
So in came electric only locks as that same bright person didn't realise that batteries can go "flat".

About that time I was working at a car storage yard (the big one you can see just where the A.1 (M) joins the A.14) and we had a brand new Peugeot 307 with a flat battery arrive on a transporter we rolled it off and into a space and went to lock it - but how?

In the end we had to connect some jump leads and lock it, then someone (not me) forgot to leave the bonnet unlatched. :roll: 

It may still be there for all I know. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you not manually lock the leisure door from inside then exit via the front doors. Rather than disconnecting the battery for charging, have you thought about an isolator fitted to the battery instead.

cabby


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Surely its the same (well almost) as locking yourself out of the vehicle, but this time take the key with you !

lock the van with the key fob.
unlock the back door, and open it.
lock doors on the key fob.
when you've finished in the van close the back door (with keys out side)
vehicle locked and secure.

Adrian


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lock the cab doors with central locking, manually unlock the habitation door, go in disconnect battery, back out habitation door and manually lock it

hey presto!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OP said the hab door doesn't have a keyhole! :roll:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tugboat take another look please!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Side and driver's door have keyholes but the passenger door doesn't


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oops, sorry, misunderstood, saltwater mouthwash impending!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Oops, sorry, misunderstood, saltwater mouthwash impending!


I have an advantage I had a 769 with the same problem

regards
John


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks. Bigcats30 put it most succinctly then others expanded on the idea. Yes, I'll lock it first then disconnect the battery, exiting by one of the doors that work with a key. I agree with Stanner though, it's silly to rely on something which could go wrong at the worst moment and cause all sorts of problems. Technology eh?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Remus said:


> Thanks for the input folks. Bigcats30 put it most succinctly then others expanded on the idea. Yes, I'll lock it first then disconnect the battery, exiting by one of the doors that work with a key. I agree with Stanner though, it's silly to rely on something which could go wrong at the worst moment and cause all sorts of problems. Technology eh?


I had the same problem and devised the escape route accordingly, my 769 had a .8 amp drain all the time so I kept my vehicle on hookup

regards


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glad it was solved.

BUT some of you have got too many doors  :lol: Makes it sound like one of those farces where the actors run in and out of different doors :lol: :lol: 

We Have one door (hab) - with keyhole - simples :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

The only grab a different door when you music stops lol


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Glad it was solved.
> 
> BUT some of you have got too many doors  :lol: Makes it sound like one of those farces where the actors run in and out of different doors :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I suppose it's because those Niesmann & Bischoffs are built down to a budget! Hinges are expensive.

OK, I'm outta here! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Glad it was solved.
> ...


I think you have got that wrong - the real reason is so that they can knock-out a few Brits when they open the only door(UK offside) into the path of a passing 44t HGV  :roll:

BUT I fooled them by moving to Pola:wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------

